# Used trailer



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am going to guess at about $2K. Did you google it at all? Mine is similar, 1996, Valley(also steel), X-wide, X-tall with built in storage and bench…..$3K is going to be my asking. And firm. Mine also has sway bars and braking system….does the one you are looking at have those? You will likely want them.I was offered $4k for it a year ago by a dealer. Not sure where you are in Ontario……but I am near Rochester, just fyi.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Seeing as though you live in the Rust Belt like me, pay exceedingly close attention to the structure of the trailer while you are shopping – there a LOT of older trailers Up here that are rotten underneath despite not looking too bad from the wheels up, and trust me when I say that a "deal" on a trailer that ends up costing you several thousand dollars more to replace structure and framing won't seem like such a great deal anymore. 

I spent a year looking and probably checked out in excess of 20 or 30 trailers before I found the early 90's four horse gooseneck that I settled on. Even then I replaced a few crossmembers while working on the floor simply for preventative purposes as they were going to be rotten within a few years. I would say in excess of half the trailers I looked at in that period were significantly or completely rotten underneath to the point where they wouldn't pass a safety, much less be safe for horses. 

Tread carefully with vintage trailers up here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for your responses. It turned out that the trailer sold before we got there to see it, so I will continue to look.
Private Pilot, thanks for the info, I will keep it in mind as I search.
Frankandbeans, your trailer sounds nice but I think I will try to find something close to home. I don't think you will have any trouble selling your trailer as it sounds good.


----------

